# How to save voicemail msg beyond 14 days



## Jolu (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello,

I received a voicemail message in my LG Electronics cell phone, model LG 440G, Hardware Version 1.0, Software Version LG440G-V10f-MAY-22-2013-TRF. I want to save the voicemail message beyond the 14 days that my phone normally saves messages. How can I do this? The phone message is very important because it pertains to a court case that is pending. Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a cassette tape recorder and an mp3 player. Both devices record things. 
A PC can also record things
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/record-audio-with-sound-recorder

Play the message and try to record it else where way before the 14 days is up.
Play the recording so you know it is good.

In fact, once you have it recorded, save the file (probably an mp3 or wma) copy it to a USB stick, CD (data disk) or sd card. If it is important, you want more than one copy.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Usually voicemails have an option to "Move to Archive" or "Save Message", as opposed to just leaving it sit in the primary "Inbox".

Aside from that, *plodr*'s suggestions are good if not better. That way you have your own copy of the message(s) you need.


----------

